# Promo stills for 'Tommy' - which one and why?



## tirediron (Oct 19, 2015)

Doing the production & promo stills for a local semi-professional version of Tommy by 'The Who'.  Sunday's shoot was to get the promo stills for the upcoming pre-opening party at a local club.  The idea was to showcase the lead cast members in a 'dysfunctional family photo' style.

One of the images below is my idea, the other was the idea of the publicist (I'll tell you which idea was which later on!  ). 

I'd like to hear from you which you prefer and why.


1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 19, 2015)

I think photo 2 is a little better at showing a dysfunctional family.

The guy drinking helps sell the idea.

Photo 1 is pretty good as well, but I definitely like photo 2 better.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2015)

I like #2.  

If the family really is dysfunctional, then they're probably not going to sit together for a photo.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 20, 2015)

I would vote for the second one as well. I feel that the posing and composition is just stronger (my opinion only).


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

#2 because people never look good sitting.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> I think photo 2 is a little better at showing a dysfunctional family.
> 
> The guy drinking helps sell the idea.
> 
> Photo 1 is pretty good as well, but I definitely like photo 2 better.


Thanks!



Designer said:


> I like #2.
> 
> If the family really is dysfunctional, then they're probably not going to sit together for a photo.


 Good point


ronlane said:


> I would vote for the second one as well. I feel that the posing and composition is just stronger (my opinion only).


 Thanks, Ron.


runnah said:


> #2 because people never look good sitting.


  That was, in part, the point

So, my idea was #1, and #2 was the PR director's.  I liked #1 because the couch with the messy throw and the askew lampshade, "perfect" Mom, bored kids, etc, looked to me like so many family snaps from the 50s & 60s.  Oh well... back to the drawing board!


----------



## annamaria (Oct 20, 2015)

Number two


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Number two


 Curses... foiled again!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 20, 2015)

Late to the party, but I would have said #1.  #2 seems they are trying too hard.
#1 the alcoholic still has his drink but subtle.  Sitting together on the couch shows how much at least the guys hate to be that close to each other - uncomfortable.  The lady with her hand touching someone seems to care - does not give me dysfunctional feel.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2015)

Just throwing this out there. Jazz hands.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, I'm with Jaca. The first one reads "dysfunctional." The cues are more subtle: the flask, the mother's perfect posture, the dead look in the son's eyes, the defeated slump of the father's shoulders.

The second one shows a broken dynamic, but differently and, imho, not always successfully. The flask right at his lips is too forced, as is the look on the girl's face. The mother with her hand on the son looks totally creepy and borderline incestuous. And the father is just thrown in the back almost randomly.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Just throwing this out there. Jazz hands.


How so?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Late to the party, but I would have said #1.  #2 seems they are trying too hard.
> #1 the alcoholic still has his drink but subtle.  Sitting together on the couch shows how much at least the guys hate to be that close to each other - uncomfortable.  The lady with her hand touching someone seems to care - does not give me dysfunctional feel.


Thanks!  My thinking exactly.



limr said:


> Yeah, I'm with Jaca. The first one reads "dysfunctional." The cues are more subtle: the flask, the mother's perfect posture, the dead look in the son's eyes, the defeated slump of the father's shoulders.
> 
> The second one shows a broken dynamic, but differently and, imho, not always successfully. The flask right at his lips is too forced, as is the look on the girl's face. The mother with her hand on the son looks totally creepy and borderline incestuous. And the father is just thrown in the back almost randomly.


  Okay, so I wasn't totally off base.  *Breathes a sigh of relief*


----------

